# Org



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

This may not be the correct forum, feel free to move it if you want, ORG or Oakville Reef gallery? I know they're closed BUT. I shopped there for years and know Tom and from what I recall. They owned the sites for Coral from over seas. Did they close or is Tom working out of his home? I ask this because I got some great deals off him and need a few more, Anyone know anything?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It would be well worth your time to deal with one of the other reputable companies in town like ARA, R2O, Canada Corals, and Coral Reef Shop.

All of the above companies have given me better than fair deals when it comes to shipments and items.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Reputible*

Aw yes but I am not in town, besides 2 of those places that you've mentioned would not get my business. I would purchase from Flavio in Milton but he doesn't sell Maxspect products.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Hamish
We are Maxspect dealer, I've been meaning to get their products on the site, shoot me an email, [email protected]
I am factory authorized and have access to their complete line,
Cheers
Flavio


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't go out of your way to deal with Tom, he's a crook. Trust me, I was a good customer for years.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I was a customer for years as well, I know you've been around for years. You know you're probably right. I buy everything I can from Flavio at ARA ORG is dead and gone.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

AMEN to that


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

deeznutz said:


> Don't go out of your way to deal with Tom, he's a crook. Trust me, I was a good customer for years.


Poor Tom,he had to be INSULTED yet for an injury he already experienced.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't understand your comment? Insulted for an injury? I was being nice btw.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

......no comment.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

In all fairness I liked Tom, sure he had his ways but don't we all, ORG was a retail store. It had it's following. I found him very passionette about the Hobby. I liked the store very much and I'll miss Tom,Joe and ORG. The stores find it hard competing with the Frag swaps or the basement fraggers or just the independent reefers who sell and buy with each other. And nobody appreciates getting slammed by there fellow Reefers.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There is no fairness in a business model. If you find yourself competing against other stores that are better than you then you need to change your business model.

Yes there are alot of people fragging and selling coral these days but this is why you need to stand out from the rest. Every business I go to for coral has something different that I like about that store.

Just because you're passionate about a hobby doesn't make it right to pick and choose who you want to sell to or charger higher prices.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

How would you like to hit someone who is already down?How would you feel if you were in his shoes?Think about it and I hope that you guys have some sense of SCRUPLES.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> How would you like to hit someone who is already down?How would you feel if you were in his shoes?Think about it and I hope that you guys have some sense of SCRUPLES.


I'd love to kick him if I saw him down, I'd rub it in as well. If I were in his shoes, I'd feel Like a really piece of Sh%@!

Serves him right for....

"delivering and trying to pass off a FAKE Miracles rimless tank that I custom ordered!!!!!!"
"Selling my beloved Achilles tang (of 5 years) that I trusted him to hold for me"
"Straight up lying to me"

Again, SLIME BALL! He "should" be out of business. Real business people don't F%$# their customers. Trust me, I spent lots with him. Too much, now that I think of it.

I "liked" Tom and Joe, key word is "LIKED". Why else would I drive over an hour to go see them, when I got guys a lot closer? I can't believe Joe, looked me straight in the eyes and lied to me about the tank. Maybe it was his job to protect Tom. IDK. Disappointed to say the least.

I'm not an A$$hole as you might think I am. Maybe I come off as one online. But I assure you I'm not. I've been active in the GTA fish community for the last 8 years and have built great relationships with fellow hobbiest and store ownes.

I'm sure Tom is around here somewhere and reads this. I hope he's learnt his lesson.

This happened almost a year ago and I didn't make it public until now.

So again, I'm happy, thrilled actually that ORG is no longer in business.

Karma's a female dog in heat!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

deeznutz said:


> I'd love to kick him if I saw him down, I'd rub it in as well. If I were in his shoes, I'd feel Like a really piece of Sh%@!
> 
> Serves him right for....
> 
> ...


SCRUPLE.....sorry,I rest my case.Btw,ORG was a BBB member for which you should have brought your qualms first and second time or did you knew it then at that time?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I know that what I've said is harsh. Sure, someone thats down on their luck in no laughing matter. But for me to feel sorry for him is far from the truth.

I'm sure you wouldn't be impressed if some tried to swindle you for your hard earned cash.

SCRUPLE??? No need to be sorry. What right is right and what he did was wrong. 

I left my live stock with him as I shut down my tank while I waited for the new tank. 8 week wait.

When I received the tank, it was of the worst quality I've even seen and sent it back. The next day I called Miracles directly to let them know how unhappy I was with the tank. That's when I found out it wasn't a miracles tank in the first place. I picked up most of my livestock and never returned.

Things worked out in the long run. For better and for worst for some.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I SYMPHATIZE with your terrible experiences with Tom,BUT,let by gone be by gone....we heard you more than what is enough.
Personally,if someone would swindle me,I'd probably COMMIT A CRIME....most probably.He was lucky it wasn't me who he swindled.Lol
Sorry deeznutz,I know it's no laughing matter what he did to you THEN-now I understand.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

That's pretty much what I've done. Just trying to protect fellow hobbyist and then you had to make a comment lol

lol @ I'd probably COMMIT A CRIME....most probably

I have my core people that I resort to now and I'm happy with that.

New tank is here and the building has commenced.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

LOOKING GOOD!!!Have lots of patience is all I can recommend and if you have a problem elevating your pH at an additional .3 in the Fall and Winter,send me a PM and I have a remedy for that.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, I will 

thanks

-deez


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Slime Ball*

When that happened you should of said something, That's bad. Dead and Gone like I said. Sorry D, Congrats on the tank, it looks great, love the stand too.


----------

